# Inkscape Printing Issues



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Merry Christmas* to all of my fellow sawdust manufacturers! I hope you were good enough to stay off the naughty list!

I down loaded Inkscape earlier this week and have really enjoyed making my layout prints. However, after I have printed my first copy, if I make an edit to the print, I can't print the revised copy. All it does is eject a blank page.

I know this is a freeware program and as such there is not a lot of support for issues. As of today I have not found a fix. I did uninstall Inkscape, rebooted my system, then installed the program again. Same issue.......

So......does anyone know of a fix? Or is there a better freeware program to use? I'm not interested in laying out a couple hundred bucks for a program........not to make signs that will not bring me a return on investment for several years.

I am running Windows XP with the last update they made available (I know it's old but I really like it), my printer is an HP Envy 120, and my frustration level is HIGH!! I might even fall off the good list and land on the naughty list TONIGHT! LOL

Feedback and suggestions would be most appreciated. And once again, *MERRY CHRISTMAS* to each and every one of you!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi. I can't help you (sorry); however, I do like your tag line!

Roy


----------



## Dutchmn (Jul 26, 2013)

I've had that happen to me. I copy the drawing, open a new one and paste it in and then print. hope it works for you


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Frank,

I have used Inkscape for quite a while and not had the issue you mentioned. I did some research though - Inkscape is a well supported community app - and found some links that may or may not help. 

https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/1021237

The simplified version of that link is that the drawings were too complex to render within the available memory and they needed a way to simplify them. I think one person just did a copy and paste into a new drawing. That was enough to clean up the garbage and allow it to print. In any case, try the Inkscape forum if you have any other questions.

By the way, I don't use Inkscape for woodworking drawings - I use Sketchup for that.

Darryl


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the object you want to print in the "page" outline? I go to object, align and distribute, in the "relative to" select page, then center it vertically and horizontally. If the project is larger than 8.5 x 11, you can go to file, document properties, resize page to properties. In either case, the object you want to print has to be selected.
I usually save the project as a pdf file and print it from there.
There are a few people on scrollsaw village that are very knowledgeable on inkscape. There are some good tutorials in the village university section also.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a similar printing issue with Inkscape except when I do that Inkscape shuts down and I have to restart it and also turn the printer off then back on. I will have to try Dutch's suggestion next time this happens.


----------

